
SEC May Take Enforcement Action Against Investors Who Promoted Unregulated ICOs - arikr
https://medium.com/@getongab/the-sec-may-take-enforcement-action-against-investors-who-promoted-unregulated-icos-78a695ae338c
======
s73v3r_
I mean, it's the same thing they'd do against people who promoted unregulated
securities. Other than "cryptocurrency", there doesn't appear to be anything
new here.

------
CryptoPunk
This is purely speculation by the authors, who are promoting their own
regulation-compliant securities-token offering.

